# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  В РСВ нет кнопки "Заполнить"

## shibaldan

Рег. отчетность за I кв. 2013 года 13q1007 от 16.04.2013 г. В РСВ нет кнопки "Заполнить". что за ерунда? как исправить?

----------

